# Animals skulls.



## skullsman (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello all,

i am looking for any animals skulls collectors, i have semi clean skulls for sale.

contact me at [email protected]

thanks

TATU.


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2010)

I am a collector/cleaner. What do you have? Where are you located? Also, please introduce yourself in the introductions forum.


----------



## skullsman (Feb 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> I am a collector/cleaner. What do you have? Where are you located? Also, please introduce yourself in the introductions forum.


hello,

i am in Cameroon ( West Africa) i do collect and sell animals skulls, i also work as an entomologist.

email me so that i will tell you what i have.

thanks

TAtu.

[email protected]


----------

